# Think I've just done something very stupid



## DRHysted (9 Jan 2016)

I've just ordered a Genesis Day One Decade!
Now I'm not a good climber, I tend to use nearly all my gears on my other bikes, so I don't know what has possessed me to purchase a single speed.
Oh well I'll either love it or hate it!


----------



## Andrew1971 (9 Jan 2016)

You will love it. If you can make a single speed fly what will you be like with gears


----------



## 3narf (9 Jan 2016)

The climbs are just about my favourite bits on 'Aryton!' 

That and accelerating away from the lights.


----------



## Jack Velo (9 Jan 2016)

I'm 60 and got my first SS last year. Best thing I ever did. I love it! I don't think you will regret it!


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2016)

No, big mistake. Single speed is neither one thing nor the other; should have got a fixie !

More seriously 5 years ago I, a middle aged pretty unfit bloke, living in Bristol which is pretty hilly, bought a quite expensive fixie - and absolutely loved it for daily commuting and some rather longer runs once I got fit.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2016)

DRHysted said:


> I've just ordered a Genesis Day One Decade!
> Now I'm not a good climber, I tend to use nearly all my gears on my other bikes, so I don't know what has possessed me to purchase a single speed.
> Oh well I'll either love it or hate it!


they grow on you


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2016)

Why am I eternally drawn to fixed gear bikes by threads like this? I am sure I will hate it but the attraction is still there.....


----------



## Smurfy (9 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Why am I eternally drawn to fixed gear bikes by threads like this? I am sure I will hate it but the attraction is still there.....


Because it frees your mind. 

Stand up out of the saddle, sit down on the saddle, or walk, Those are the only decisions you need to make with respect to 'gearing'.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jan 2016)

Singlespeeds are addictive, and more versatile that you'd think. I've been touring on mine.
Although an offroad SS is a bit batshit mental IMHO.
*envies*


----------



## DRHysted (9 Jan 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Singlespeeds are addictive, and more versatile that you'd think. I've been touring on mine.
> Although an offroad SS is a bit batshit mental IMHO.
> *envies*



Batshit crazy sums up what people at work think of me. They just didn't understand me doing a 40 miles cycle ride in when I live 8.5 miles away. Now they think I've taken it to another level when I started running a 10 mile route then doing a 12 hour shift before cycling (the short route) home. 

Thinking about it this bike might just suit me perfectly


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Why am I eternally drawn to fixed gear bikes by threads like this? I am sure I will hate it but the attraction is still there.....



there's a strange "direct" feeling pedalling the thing. Hard to justify, but it is there (for some at least).


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jan 2016)

A 40 mile ride for an 8,5 mile trip? You're either very committed, or really crap at mapreading!!
I regularly took 30 miles for a 9 mile commute, but that's a whole new level of fun.
Or navigational incompetence.


----------



## Andrew1971 (10 Jan 2016)

I have got two single speed bike's now. I like them both. and you will get to like too. 
Let's see how long before you get another one
Andrew


----------



## nuovo_record (10 Jan 2016)

I built a single speed out of bits I had, and as soon as I rode it I thought " why didn't do this sooner in my life". I like me Denti with 18 gears, but a single is bliss. I now have a airborne blackbird frame which I am also going to build as a single speed


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 Jan 2016)

I bought a day one disc on sale. Love it and live in a hilly area. I can spin out on the flats but the hearing means I can take on some steep steep hills. Seriously good fun when you reach the top on a single speed bike


----------



## DRHysted (10 Jan 2016)

Talking of gearing, is it easy to adjust them. I presume it's just a case of change the rear cog & they're easy to purchase.


----------



## LewisLondon (11 Jan 2016)

With the whole Fixed gear vs SS thing, what are peoples thoughts on the rear wheels with a rear cog either side (i'm assuming one side is fixed one is SS?)


----------



## 3narf (11 Jan 2016)

LewisLondon said:


> With the whole Fixed gear vs SS thing, what are peoples thoughts on the rear wheels with a rear cog either side (i'm assuming one side is fixed one is SS?)



I've said it 100 times, fixed gear is great if you want to be limited by your bike and you want to build up your 'slowing down' muscles!

The only advantage fixed has is a slight flywheel effect on short climbs, which is the opposite of what you need to gain fitness.

High intensity sprint and glide on a freewheel singlespeed is all the fitness training you'll ever need.

The mystique and kudos of fixed riding is lost on me, but then I'm the least spiritual person I know.


----------



## Profpointy (11 Jan 2016)

3narf said:


> I've said it 100 times, fixed gear is great if you want to be limited by your bike and you want to build up your 'slowing down' muscles!
> 
> The only advantage fixed has is a slight flywheel effect on short climbs, which is the opposite of what you need to gain fitness.
> 
> High intensity sprint and glide on a freewheel singlespeed is all the fitness training you'll ever need.



I think you've missed the point, or simply it wasn't for you. The "magic" of fixed wheel is that smooth feel of the thing - if you don't value or appreciate that aspect , that's perfectly fair enough, but it's nothing to do with the points you outline above.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (11 Jan 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Talking of gearing, is it easy to adjust them. I presume it's just a case of change the rear cog & they're easy to purchase.



Yip that's one simple way to change gear inches. Wait till you have ridden a fair few miles on all gradients before changing up or down


----------



## Smurfy (11 Jan 2016)

LewisLondon said:


> With the whole Fixed gear vs SS thing, what are peoples thoughts on the rear wheels with a rear cog either side (i'm assuming one side is fixed one is SS?)


I started on SS then swapped to fixed. Since then I've only swapped from fixed to SS while out on a ride once, and only because I had originally planned to turn back part way round, but later decided to do the whole 80 mile ride (everyone else was on multi gears, and it was a hilly ride so I needed a bit of relief). Now I have a SS for commuting, and fixed for leisure, so the fixed will probably never get used for SS again unless I got very tired while out on a ride. If you know your routes and your capability/fitness, and don't decide to change your plans mid-ride, you shouldn’t need to swap from fixed to SS part way round like I did once.


----------



## DRHysted (11 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Yip that's one simple way to change gear inches. Wait till you have ridden a fair few miles on all gradients before changing up or down



Yeah thought I'd leave it for a while to get used to it (see if I like it). I think the gearing may be a bit low for the flat, but might be what I need for hills, a case of wait and see.
Got a text from the suppliers, they hope to have it with me Friday. If it arrives early enough I might have time to build it before work (I move to night shifts Friday).


----------



## 3narf (12 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> I think you've missed the point, or simply it wasn't for you. The "magic" of fixed wheel is that smooth feel of the thing - if you don't value or appreciate that aspect , that's perfectly fair enough, but it's nothing to do with the points you outline above.



I can have that smooth feeling of pedalling in circles as well; I just pedal all the time! There's nothing you can get from fixed that you can't get from SS, except limited by your bike...


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Jan 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Yeah thought I'd leave it for a while to get used to it (see if I like it). I think the gearing may be a bit low for the flat, but might be what I need for hills, a case of wait and see.
> Got a text from the suppliers, they hope to have it with me Friday. If it arrives early enough I might have time to build it before work (I move to night shifts Friday).


You may well find after a relatively short time that the gearing is indeed too low because riding a single geared bike improves your hill climbing ability and technique.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jan 2016)

3narf said:


> I can have that smooth feeling of pedalling in circles as well; I just pedal all the time! There's nothing you can get from fixed that you can't get from SS, except limited by your bike...



Sorry but that's simply not true - I don't get that (magic?) feeling from a freewheeling bike. That feeling might not be of value to you - fair enough. Bit it's silly to say that I can get it simply by pedalling smoothly


----------



## al-fresco (12 Jan 2016)

I rode my Langster fixed for about 4,000 miles - loved it - then, because the fixed cog was looking a bit worse for wear, I turned the rear wheel around to use the SS cog as a temporary measure and I've never got around to changing it back. Don't think I ever will. Fixed is fun but Single Speed is fun too, and much less scary coming down a steep hill.


----------



## 3narf (12 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Sorry but that's simply not true - I don't get that (magic?) feeling from a freewheeling bike. That feeling might not be of value to you - fair enough. Bit it's silly to say that I can get it simply by pedalling smoothly



Like you say, fair enough. I can agree to differ if your preference is something fluffy like a 'magic' feeling.

For me the appeal of freewheel singlespeed is from sudden, aggressive and prolonged acceleration, something that simply isn't possible with fixed, because the bike will hold you back and impose sudden and aggressive deceleration on you!


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jan 2016)

3narf said:


> Like you say, fair enough. I can agree to differ if your preference is something fluffy like a 'magic' feeling.
> 
> For me the appeal of freewheel singlespeed is from sudden, aggressive and prolonged acceleration, something that simply isn't possible with fixed, because the bike will hold you back and impose sudden and aggressive deceleration on you!



apart from reliability and maybe silence does a singlespeed differ from normal gears?


----------



## 3narf (12 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> apart from reliability and maybe silence does a singlespeed differ from normal gears?



It only has one gear, so you become the engine and gearbox, instead of just the engine.

I just wanted to point out to whoever asked that this mythical, intangible quality that fixed supposedly possesses doesn't actually exist; it's done largely for reasons of fashion (yourself and other evangelists not included, obviously).

Riding with a fixed gear was what folk used to do when nobody knew any better. Like washing towelling nappies.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jan 2016)

3narf said:


> It only has one gear, so you become the engine and gearbox, instead of just the engine.
> 
> I just wanted to point out to whoever asked that this mythical, intangible quality that fixed supposedly possesses doesn't actually exist; it's done largely for reasons of fashion (yourself and other evangelists not included, obviously).
> 
> Riding with a fixed gear was what folk used to do when nobody knew any better. Like washing towelling nappies.



I'm not claiming fixed is better overall and wouldn't want to just have a fixie, though my proper geared bike has languish in pieces for the 4 years since I got the fixie, but that's just procrastination.

Just because I struggle to describe in words the niceness of riding a fixie, doesn't mean it isn't tangible. I fully acknowledge this might not be valued by others - who naturally enough would prefer a freewheel and gears. Personally if I was to sacrifice the fixie benefit I'd want gears rather than have the worst of both worlds of single speed as it were. Fixieness clealry has a considerable disbenefit of having to pedal like buggery down hill for a start, as well as the lack of gears shared with a ss.

Not sure what a good analogy might be in another field. Maybe a musical instrument - my professional standard "new" french horn (40 years old 2nd hand) is objectively easier to play and gives a better sound - but it's also "nicer" to play - which I'd be hard pushed to describe properly


----------



## 3narf (12 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> I'm not claiming fixed is better overall and wouldn't want to just have a fixie, though my proper geared bike has languish in pieces for the 4 years since I got the fixie, but that's just procrastination.
> 
> Just because I struggle to describe in words the niceness of riding a fixie, doesn't mean it isn't tangible. I fully acknowledge this might not be valued by others - who naturally enough would prefer a freewheel and gears. Personally if I was to sacrifice the fixie benefit I'd want gears rather than have the worst of both worlds of single speed as it were. Fixieness clealry has a considerable disbenefit of having to pedal like buggery down hill for a start, as well as the lack of gears shared with a ss.
> 
> Not sure what a good analogy might be in another field. Maybe a musical instrument - my professional standard "new" french horn (40 years old 2nd hand) is objectively easier to play and gives a better sound - but it's also "nicer" to play - which I'd be hard pushed to describe properly



This is fun! I enjoy debates like this.

I agree, riding a fixed gear bike is completely different to riding with gears, and that dichotomy of experience can sharpen the mind and enrich the cycling palette.

I will say, though, in contrast to what you said at the beginning about your fixed gear bike, if I could only own one bike it would be a freewheel singlespeed.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jan 2016)

3narf said:


> This is fun! I enjoy debates like this.
> 
> I agree, riding a fixed gear bike is completely different to riding with gears, and that dichotomy of experience can sharpen the mind and enrich the cycling palette.
> 
> I will say, though, in contrast to what you said at the beginning about your fixed gear bike, if I could only own one bike it would be a freewheel singlespeed.



There was a nice comment from a chap on a hi-fi forum (one of the better ones), where someone was explaining that "stereo imaging" ( ie position of various instrument) was a real effect you could hear, as indeed you can. The person being explained-to replied that he could indeed hear it quite clearly, but it simply didn't interest him as part of the musical experience. Different, perfectly valid, factors are valued differently by different people - over and above the obvious ones of weight, speed etc. But even then stabiltiy and luggage capacity would be valued above lightness by some bit not others


----------



## cuberider (12 Jan 2016)

I've fancied a single speed for ages but its too hilly around here. I'd still like to give it a try though


----------



## 3narf (12 Jan 2016)

cuberider said:


> I've fancied a single speed for ages but its too hilly around here. I'd still like to give it a try though


Give it a go, you'll be surprised how natural it feels and how soon your legs acclimatise.

I lived in the Peak District until very recently; and although I never took it up Winnats Pass (I did ride it down), I did some fairly sharp climbs on it.


----------



## cuberider (12 Jan 2016)

3narf said:


> Give it a go, you'll be surprised how natural it feels and how soon your legs acclimatise.
> 
> I lived in the Peak District until very recently; and although I never took it up Winnats Pass (I did ride it down), I did some fairly sharp climbs on it.



I've already been informed that the next addition to the garage will be for the wife if/when she is brave enough to try a road bike


----------



## Pennine-Paul (13 Jan 2016)

cuberider said:


> I've fancied a single speed for ages but its too hilly around here. I'd still like to give it a try though



I did an 80km loop up into the Peak District recently on my ss without any real problems


----------



## mjr (15 Jan 2016)

cuberider said:


> I've already been informed that the next addition to the garage will be for the wife if/when she is brave enough to try a road bike


Do not keep the wife in the garage, no matter how many bikes you get :P


Pennine-Paul said:


> I did an 80km loop up into the Peak District recently on my ss without any real problems


But the devil's in the detail: what gear?

But anyway, SS is just for people who think 3S still means too many decisions


----------



## rideswithmoobs (15 Jan 2016)

I had a Kawasaki zx10r that did 107mph in 1st gear. That's a digital speedo reading but even accounting for error the bike mags still tested it in excess of 100 in first. No need for the other 5 gears Now that's a single speed


----------



## Pennine-Paul (15 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> But the devil's in the detail: what gear?


72" 46x17 in old money


mjray said:


> But anyway, SS is just for people who think 3S still means too many decisions


3 speed is for pussies!


----------



## DRHysted (15 Jan 2016)

Just had an email from APC. It's being delivered Monday. Not long now.


----------



## 3narf (16 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> But anyway, SS is just for people who think 3S still means too many decisions



Hahaha! I remember that BSA Firebird I had with the Sturmey-Archer 3-neutral hub


----------



## DRHysted (18 Jan 2016)

Well here she is without attachments






Here she is ready to go.






I haven't tried her yet, but she'll probably need the stem slammed as the handle bars are 5 cm higher than the Allez.
On another note is there a technique to getting the rear wheel off and on, I spent over 1/2 an hour faffing with it after removing it to fit the rear mudguard.

Tomorrow she will not look so clean!!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (18 Jan 2016)

Spot on I like that. I'm off to Grange over sands, levens etc. Tomorrow mine too will be dirty!!!


----------



## Jack Velo (18 Jan 2016)

Nice machine indeed.


----------



## User19783 (18 Jan 2016)

So how do the handle bars feel?
Unfortunately, I had a similar pair on my old On One pom ss, I had to change them, as there were too wide, when I was on the drops.
Otherwise, I really like your bike.


----------



## DRHysted (18 Jan 2016)

User19783 said:


> So how do the handle bars feel?
> Unfortunately, I had a similar pair on my old On One pom ss, I had to change them, as there were too wide, when I was on the drops.
> Otherwise, I really like your bike.


I haven't tried them yet, but they should be fine as they're the same width as the Allez& the Roubaix.


----------



## DRHysted (26 Jan 2016)

OK I'm smitten.

She feels much lighter than she is, rolls really well. Bit under geared for the road, but superb on gravel.
Gentle pace is about 14 to 15 mph, comfortable is 16 to 17, spinning like a mad man produces 20 to 21. Really must get a cadence sensor to see how I'm doing.

Must admit after 4 days of work the legs were feeling a bit stiff, so there must be some change in my muscle usage.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Jan 2016)

DRHysted said:


> OK I'm smitten.
> 
> She feels much lighter than she is, rolls really well. Bit under geared for the road, but superb on gravel.
> Gentle pace is about 14 to 15 mph, comfortable is 16 to 17, spinning like a mad man produces 20 to 21. Really must get a cadence sensor to see how I'm doing.
> ...



What gearing does it run ? My Genesis spins out on all the flats but probably only around 16 mph. I thought the new CX specific was geared lower too for off road use


----------



## Sharky (26 Jan 2016)

DRHysted said:


> OK I'm smitten.
> 
> She feels much lighter than she is, rolls really well. Bit under geared for the road, but superb on gravel.
> Gentle pace is about 14 to 15 mph, comfortable is 16 to 17, spinning like a mad man produces 20 to 21. Really must get a cadence sensor to see how I'm doing.



If you don't have a cadence sensor, try using one of the online calculators
http://www.machars.net/bikecalc.htm
as all the variables except speed is fixed, you can work out what your cadence is at a given speed.

Cheers Keith


----------



## DRHysted (26 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> What gearing does it run ? My Genesis spins out on all the flats but probably only around 16 mph. I thought the new CX specific was geared lower too for off road use



Sales blurb listed it as 37 17.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Jan 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Sales blurb listed it as 37 17.



Around 58 GI. Would have thought it would spin out well before 20-21. Good going if it doesn't though. The CX version is geared lower for off road terrain. If it's anything like the road going Genesis I'm sure it's great fun.


----------



## mjr (26 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Around 58 GI. Would have thought it would spin out well before 20-21. Good going if it doesn't though.


From memory of when I was in better form, 91" spins out around 33mph so it sounds about right to me


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> From memory of when I was in better form, 91" spins out around 33mph so it sounds about right to me



Mines 69 and its spinning out on flats at around 16-18 ish and legs are flapping at fresh air


----------



## DRHysted (26 Jan 2016)

I dread to think what it looked like from the car behind, my legs felt like they were a blurr. Not bad as spinning is not my strong point, so maybe when I my best bike I might be quicker!?!


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Mines 69 and its spinning out on flats at around 16-18 ish and legs are flapping at fresh air



My fixed, a Genesis Flyer has 46x18 a 68 inch gear, on the flat I'm running 19-20mph, on a descent I'm starting to get uncomfortable over 30mph.


----------

